# California PUC increases insurance requirements on Uber, Lyft, Sidecar



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*CPUC increases insurance requirements on Uber, Lyft, Sidecar*
Patrick Hoge

http://m.bizjournals.com/sanfrancis...ce-requirements-uber-lyft-sidecar.html?r=full


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

So Folks you know what this means. As of November 20th you have primary insurance any time you are logged into the app (in CA) . So contact Uber now and get a copy of the updated insurance certificate. When you are in an accident that is all you have to show, nothing about your personal insurance. If you drive for Lyft get theirs too.

No more getting turned down by your personal insurance company. Deal directly with the TNC insurance provider as coverage is PRIMARY.

Very good news for drivers, hope it goes nationwide.

Decision here:
http://docs.cpuc.ca.gov/PublishedDocs/Published/G000/M143/K313/143313104.PDF


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

And Watch, Uber wont do any blog posts about this increase in coverage. They do not want drivers knowing about it!!.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been reading all these articles and would like better insurance protection rather than wait until July for the new hybrid plans. What do I need to buy - commercial insurance. In Cali what are some good options to price out?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> I've been reading all these articles and would like better insurance protection rather than wait until July for the new hybrid plans. What do I need to buy - commercial insurance. In Cali what are some good options to price out?


Never heard of any company offering any commercial insurance in CA for Uber. Not unless you go the full TCP route and register as a limo.

But no need to buy it now, Uber has it covered. You turn on the app you got primary commercial coverage. Once an insurance company offers it for drivers Uber will probably force driver to buy a certain level for Period 1 (app on, no rider), but until then they have to provide it.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So Folks you know what this means. As of November 20th you have primary insurance any time you are logged into the app. So contact Uber now and get a copy of the updated insurance certificate. When you are in an accident that is all you have to show, nothing about your personal insurance. If you drive for Lyft get theirs too.
> 
> No more getting turned down by your personal insurance company. Deal directly with the TNC insurance provider as coverage is PRIMARY.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

If anyone has any luck getting the insurance certificate from Uber, I would love to know.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So Folks you know what this means. As of November 20th you have primary insurance any time you are logged into the app.


Can you please edit to highlight that this Applies to CALIFORNIA DRIVERS ONLY.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please edit to highlight that this Applies to CALIFORNIA DRIVERS ONLY.


Done, Thanks.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Never heard of any company offering any commercial insurance in CA for Uber. Not unless you go the full TCP route and register as a limo.
> 
> But no need to buy it now, Uber has it covered. You turn on the app you got primary commercial coverage. Once an insurance company offers it for drivers Uber will probably force driver to buy a certain level for Period 1 (app on, no rider), but until then they have to provide it.


_I will just keep my commercial insurance. I went the full TCP route_


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> If anyone has any luck getting the insurance certificate from Uber, I would love to know.


I contacted local support on the day of decision and received a standard response pointing to the blog post which is obviously not updated for CA; not very encouraging nor surprised.

*Last updated July 22, 2014 *http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------

